# First coat for a dresser



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am going to clear coat a dresser.
I am a blank slate in this area.
The wood is a New Zealand native wood called Rimu.
I would say it's in a similar group as Redwood? 
It's harder than pine but not at the top end of the scale I would say about 7 out of 10 on the hardness scale. It's also not oily. The cabinet is quite old about 45 - 50 years old.
Anyway, what do you suggest as a primer?
I might use a high gloss marine varnish but I am open to suggestions.
but first things first...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If the wood isn't oily, which is basically your main concern then just pick a top-coat you want and start applying. 

Spray finished area always better than brush or roll finishes. 

Get a polyurethane and use that, good enough to give you some protection and not all that difficult to work with. 

If you aren't sure, apply some on the underside or unseen portion of the work piece to "test it out".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Does it contain high levels of tannin like redwood does? If so, an oil based primer designed to seal bleed through would be highly advantageous.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I've always had amazing results with Sherwin Williams Easy Sand Primer on wood projects (Cabinetry, furniture). Builds up nice and sands super smooth for any topcoat. Havent had any stain and tannin bleed issues, 2 coats.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Does the dresser currently have a finish on it or have you stripped it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

RH said:


> Does it contain high levels of tannin like redwood does? If so, an oil based primer designed to seal bleed through would be highly advantageous.


No, it's not very oily. It actually ticks a lot of boxes now I think about it.
Its hard
It looks good
Its not knotty
not oily.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> Does the dresser currently have a finish on it or have you stripped it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stripped it back to bare wood.
And sanded


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mv8710 said:


> I am going to clear coat a dresser.
> I am a blank slate in this area.
> The wood is a New Zealand native wood called Rimu.
> I would say it's in a similar group as Redwood?
> ...


Wait . I'm confused. If your just clear coating over bare wood, what's the primer for?
Are you staining this or applying a colour of sorts?


----------

